# [Closed]Celeste + shooting stars,



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

I have Celeste and saharah in my island if u wanna visit post here and i send you the dodo code
Audie is also making the giant teddy bear.

please respect flowers thats all thanks.

saharah has died jk


----------



## Saralie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## ermis (Apr 21, 2020)

hi i wouldl ove to visit if possible :3


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## Nia (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come by and get that giant teddy bear diy!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## Fiorentine (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi I'd love to visit!


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Bonnie_ (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 21, 2020)

me please!


----------



## hailee (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, I would love to visit as well


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

currently have 5 here already i make another group soon


----------



## baobei (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd love to visit as well once you have room ^^


----------



## swagdra (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd like to come too!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit when your time permits and there is room.  Thanks!


----------



## Divinus (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to visit if possible please


----------



## Saphi (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I came Please?


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Love to come, need celeste and the giant teddy DIY ~~~ ty!


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come over


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 21, 2020)

May i come please
Duda from kroksand


----------



## Ouija88 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to visit plz


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

update looks like saharah has depawned since it's 12


----------



## nerdymom (Apr 21, 2020)

GaudiestLewis said:


> I have Celeste and saharah in my island if u wanna visit post here and i send you the dodo code
> Audie is also making the giant teddy bear.
> 
> please respect flowers thats all thanks.




I'd like to come please


----------



## Ouija88 (Apr 21, 2020)

GaudiestLewis said:


> update looks like saharah has depawned since it's 12



forget what I said. I was looking mostly for new flowers in nooks. Being after 12 and all. Thanx anyways


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

Ouija88 said:


> forget what I said. I was looking mostly for new flowers in nooks. Being after 12 and all. Thanx anyways



okay


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit!! please!! I will definitely respect your flowers, etc. Happy to bring gift


----------



## Leann (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come over?


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd love to see some stars~


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 21, 2020)

Please may I come when you have room ?


----------



## bravenaike (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come!!!


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit if there is room.


----------

